# What's your most recent knife purchase?



## E5Jake (Jan 11, 2014)

My most recent is a CRKT Swindle. I was looking for a nice gentleman's folder to carry around the office and this has worked out great. It almost goes unnoticed (unlike the CRKT M16-14LE that I was carrying before). I also recently purchased a Schrade SCHF9. I can't wait to get out in the woods with that one. It looks like it can take some abuse.


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

Just purchased a Neilson's Mountain Hollow, should be delivered next week. First time buying a custom made knife!?!?










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E5Jake (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow. It looks great, emrducks. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought one of these little mamoos for daily carry:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Florist-Grafting-Knife/dp/B0007LL4SY/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1390748469&sr=1-1&keywords=flower+knife"]Victorinox Florist Grafting Knife - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31M9rbr7AlL[/ame]

You should feel the spring!

I am a knife purist or some such thing.
Single blade only, all others are just gimmicks IMHO!

Old Fred


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

ducks,

That is one sweet lookin' custom! I would just hold it, fondle it, shave my forearm and look at it! It is too sweet to take out in the woods! You might lose it!:yikes: Could you leave that to me in your will?

Jealousy rears her ugly green head! I got a little carried away in the first paragraph!

Old Fred


----------



## E5Jake (Jan 11, 2014)

I also like a single blade setup. I do also own multi tools, but don't carry them on me (I just don't have the need to) on a daily basis. I honestly didn't know Victorinox made a single blade knife. Are you sure it isn't hiding a corkscrew in there somewhere?


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

I picked up an SW M&P 6 magic assist for a daily carry. I like the saftey it has and that spring really gets that thing open...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E5Jake (Jan 11, 2014)

2SloSHO said:


> I picked up an SW M&P 6 magic assist for a daily carry. I like the saftey it has and that spring really gets that thing open...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Awesome looking knife 2Slo. Just like the handguns. I've been wanting to get the handgun for awhile, and now I want the blade too. I think this thread is going to end up costing me some money.


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Old Fred! At the moment I'm thinking I will be using it but once I get ahold of it that might change. Hate buying something and then not using it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

CRKT M16-14T. The one I have is so perfect for my needs as a heavy duty work knife I wanted a backup, just in case.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

E5Jake said:


> I also like a single blade setup. I do also own multi tools, but don't carry them on me (I just don't have the need to) on a daily basis. I honestly didn't know Victorinox made a single blade knife. *Are you sure it isn't hiding a corkscrew in there somewhere?*



Single blade only, I know, I thought the the same thing!


Old Fred


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

E5Jake said:


> Awesome looking knife 2Slo. Just like the handguns. I've been wanting to get the handgun for awhile, and now I want the blade too.* I think this thread is going to end up costing me some money*.



Me too neither!

Old Fred


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

Benchmade Mini-Grip Plain Edge - EDC

Buck Vanguard - Hunting


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I love the cap mounted flash/head lights and this one came with a knife!










Because you can never have to many pocket knifes or flashlights!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I bought this as more of a large scale camping type knife. Too big for a hunting knife really but neat knife for the money.

http://image.rockynational.com/Gerber/Knives/22-01120/Steadfast-Fine-Edge-1.jpg?width=300


Ganzer


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I gotta agree with the single blade carry.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Victorinox Florist knife in perfect condition for $5 at a flea market a few months ago.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Florist-Grafting-Knife/dp/B0007LL4SY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391019466&sr=8-1&keywords=victorinox+floral+knife"]Victorinox Florist Grafting Knife - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31M9rbr7AlL[/ame]

I don't work with flowers, but I'm always looking to add another Vic to the collection!


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Just picked up this sweet Japanese hunting knife. I have wanted one for quite some time now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

ESOX said:


> CRKT M16-14T. The one I have is so perfect for my needs as a heavy duty work knife I wanted a backup, just in case.
> View attachment 56205


I've read a lot of positive reviews on the M16s as beater/heavy duty knives, but the one thing that bugs me is the "flipper" style deployment. I have a couple flippers but rarely carry them because I'm worried about accidental deployment while its still in my pocket.


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

Rapid River Knife Works drop point with burled maple handle for myself and both my sons for Christmas. That makes 12 from RRKW for me.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

jsbowman said:


> It's a titanium blade blunt tip diving knife. It's supposed to look like that.


 
I know, I know...just trying to be funny. I guess I failed.


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

I just got my Benchmade Bushcrafter in the mail on Friday. Looking forward to breaking soon. 





 
-Dan

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Upended (Feb 19, 2014)

danikowa said:


> I just got my Benchmade Bushcrafter in the mail on Friday. Looking forward to breaking soon.


My Buck EDC is S30V and I absolutely love it. I can't believe how sharp it still is.


----------



## E5Jake (Jan 11, 2014)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Seriously though, here is my most recent purchase (even though it was a while ago):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, great looking knife!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

E5Jake said:


> Wow, great looking knife!


Thanks. It has a Birdseye maple handle, stag antler, it's called the Hunter, and it's made in the UP. How could I not buy it? &#128516;


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

danikowa said:


> i just got my benchmade bushcrafter in the mail on friday.


Awesome knife!!


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

I picked up one of these last month to replace my Buck Quickdraw that I lost out in the woods while cutting trees. SOG Tanto II.










Wasn't sure at first that I'd like the Tanto blade design, but now that I've used it I really have become quite fond of it. I was very impressed with the out of the box sharpness as well. The handle looks a little goofy at first, but it fits my hand perfectly and it is very thin for the size of the knife. Even though it is a "larger" knife it rides well clipped in my front pocket due to the thinness. Very nice knife so far.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

In the past two weeks I've picked up:

A Victorinox Farmer, the alox scales are so much more durable than the traditional red cellidor. Bought from Amazon with a gift card.

A Spyderco Dragonfly 2 with FRN scales to replace the all stainless version that walked away from a prep table a few months ago. MUCH lighter than the SS version. Bought from Cabela's with a gift card.

Spyderco Police with fully serrated blade. So I'm at the flea market and a vendor has it new in box with papers...etc. I know the MSRP is $189, but it never hurts to ask, he thinks about it then says,"I don't remember what I paid for it....how does $30 sound?" "DEAL!!!" I say handing over the cash and putting the knife in my pocket as quick as I could. He goes to get my $10 in change from one of his partners who then comes over and says, "You got yourself a nice birthday present there, I would have went $100.":lol::lol::lol:


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Beautiful blade handmade by Iron John Logan, buy local, with a bourbon barrel handle, just a work of art for my son's collection....


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Not new. Here are a couple of refinished Hoffritz kitchen knives. The steel is awesome but the handles were showing signs of wear after 36 years of daily use. I replaced the handles with cherry wood cut off the family property. They were finished with Tru Oil. I have the 8" knife at camp so I'll refinish that one in the near future to match these. 

I've looked for years at garage and estate sales to see if I can find another set of Hoffritz knives but no luck. If you ever have a chance to buy some scoop them up. You won't find a better steel for your kitchen.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Dropped my knife in the drink last weekend while kayaking, and my replacement came in the mail today.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

jsbowman said:


> Dropped my knife in the drink last weekend while kayaking, and my replacement came in the mail today.


Good looking knife!


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Good looking knife!


Thank you.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I needed a bigger assisted opener for jobs larger than my Benchmade 477 can handle so I went with a BM 580 Barrage:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Benchmade-580-Barrage-Osborne-Design/dp/B002QEJRAM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403105044&sr=8-1&keywords=benchmade+barrage+580"]Amazon.com : Benchmade 580 Barrage Osborne Design Knife : Folding Camping Knives : Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31zXZbNZuKL[/ame]

The assist on it is crazy fast and I love the 154CM blade. I've also picked up a few more Victorinox Swiss Army: Alox Cadet, Shamrock Classic SD, Blue Tinker, Ambassador, and a Marlboro branded Outdoorsman. My Swiss Army collection is currently pushing 30 pieces.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sweet knife, but a bit pricey for a work hacker for me. I'll stick with my CRKT M16-14T. If I ever manage to break it I won't lay on the floor and cry.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

ESOX said:


> If I ever manage to break it I won't lay on the floor and cry.


Should I somehow break this one, I won't shed a tear either since Benchmade knives come with a rock solid warranty and outstanding customer service. Break it, they repair or replace. So not only do you get a great knife made in the US to exacting standards of design with quality materials, but it comes with a "safety net" for your investment.

BTW, I had to stop at the local Meijer after work tonight and a black Victorinox Tinker jumped in my basket as I walked past the Sporting Goods department.:lol: I need it for work...no really...it has a can opener and the big commercial grade opener I have mounted to a prep table could fail...some day..who knows...no...I'm not rationalizing my Victorinox addiction....:lol:


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I just bought a victorinox swiss army swisstool RS multitool folding knife.Great knife tool comes in very handy.Its all stainless steel


----------



## TheRatKing (Jun 30, 2014)

I bought a benchmade mini griptillian, and I love the thing. I had a hard time giving up the $, but the locking action on it is the best. I'm not worried about breaking the thing, but I am worried about losing it. When I was cutting fishing line in the canoe the other day I was holding it extra tight :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You guys have me convinced I want a griptillian of each size. So far I have resisted the urge.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

TheRatKing said:


> I'm not worried about breaking the thing, but I am worried about losing it. When I was cutting fishing line in the canoe the other day I was holding it extra tight :lol:


Get some paracord and make yourself a lanyard long enough to go around your wrist, worries be gone.

Esox,

Just get one. IIRC, you like the tanto style blade for work and Grips have a fairly aggressive take on that style. I think you'll love it. If you don't, I'll take it off your hands at cost. I'm always looking for excuses to add to my arsenal, but I'm sure you will keep it.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Just received three small knives from Mike Morris, and they are as fine as all the rest of the blades I have purchased from him, so I keep on going back for more. His son has joined him in trying to meet the orders he is currently receiving from far and wide. His knives do require some care in maintenance but they pay off in exceptional usage...


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

This one just came in today!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Cold steel Kukri.


----------



## Berserker (Aug 10, 2014)

Bought the Leatherman Crater, not from link below but Surplus Outlet in Houghton. Sorta like tactical knife with a straight and Philips screwdriver.

I like it, but the opening could be better, depending on which side you carry it. Be nice if the thumbstud went through both sides. I like having an easy opening knife with a couple basic tools.

http://www.swissknifeshop.com/leath...ap=LT8602251&gclid=CJCQhZuajsACFehaMgodaycATA


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought it might be perfect for cleaning salmon, if they ever run. I did use it on a 13 lb pork butt. Sharp blade, stiff and lite


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought three of these recently. I don't like saw blades on my knives but must be warming up to them! Nice small, flat, light pocket knife!

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-31-000760-Grylls-Survival-Compact/dp/B004HYHKH6/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410219858&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=BG+saber+hunting+camping+Fishing+outdoor+Survival+Knife"]Amazon.com: Gerber 31-000760 Bear Grylls Survival Series, Compact Scout Knife, Drop Point: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31AYopi0xiL[/ame]

Oldun


----------



## Berserker (Aug 10, 2014)

Monday got Knifes of Alaska Muskrat, from Amazon. For skinning, like the that it had no point and round end. Then today picked up KOA Trekker Elk, in orange, at Cabelas. Buying more bright colors instead of cool black these days.

I usually prefer a tip for gutting, for the initial plunge, like a 110. But maybe if sharp enough won't need it. I was impressed with edge on the Muskrat.


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

CASE 3 FINN SSP 1982 model.
RAPALA Super flex Filet


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Second one of this type, large and smaller, I recently purchased from Bill Webster and am satisfied to the utmost with his work...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Berserker said:


> Monday got Knifes of Alaska Muskrat, from Amazon. For skinning, like the that it had no point and round end. Then today picked up KOA Trekker Elk, in orange, at Cabelas. Buying more bright colors instead of cool black these days.
> 
> I usually prefer a tip for gutting, for the initial plunge, like a 110. But maybe if sharp enough won't need it. I was impressed with edge on the Muskrat.


I have the Knives of Alaska Brown Bear set in stag. Overkill for my use and pretty heavy for a belt set up but man are they well built. If I had the energy, I'm pretty sure I could take down a nice sized tree with the cleaver/skinner and that thing wouldn't be any worse for wear. That Muskrat will serve you well.


----------



## riverfish852 (Jul 25, 2009)

I just bought a Marine Force Recon bowie knife online because it looked so cool and it was cheap. This thing is even bigger in person! Just something to use for backwoods camping or just to have. Pretty good quality for the money


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Picked up this little gem over the weekend for every day use. Ended up using it on a couple of squirrels, and was very pleased with it. Kershaw Shuffle $17 well spent.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Buck from Walmart, $17 and change. Made in USA. Super sharp. Came as a skeleton. I wrapped the handle. 










Bought my kid one and wrapped it in blue just to tell the difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just picked up another Kershaw Brawler. Cabelas had them on sale for $29.99. I have several and they are a great EDC.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Finally went ahead and bought it online. I've never had one but always wanted one and after reading a few threads on hunting knives finally committed. My dad has always had one. I know they're great knives. Only set me back $28 with a leather case (bonus). Figured that was a decent price. The 110 is $38 at our Walmart with a nylon case. 












Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Everyone should own a 110. Not my favorite knife for field dressing work but it is a well built knife that will serve you well.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Swamp Monster said:


> Everyone should own a 110. Not my favorite knife for field dressing work but it is a well built knife that will serve you well.



It quickly became an EDC knife. I'll save my Buck 102 for field dressing work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Benchmade Mini Griptilion


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A sweet German Puma fixed blade. Lives in my man bag. LOL


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Also picked up a Puma folder. Love the feel of this in the hand. But it will never replace a CRKT as an EDC work blade. I work them hard and the CRKT double lock keeps them from coming unlocked in heavy duty use.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

ONEIDABOW1 said:


> I'm at work currently. I will take some pics when I get home. Check back tomorrow.


Ok, here it is.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

ONEIDABOW1 said:


> Ok, here it is.
> View attachment 193133
> View attachment 193134


Very nice. It looks "grippy." Benchmade makes great knives.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

My wife got me this one for Christmas. It's a "Walt jr" by Knife King.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

jsbowman said:


> My wife got me this one for Christmas. It's a "Walt jr" by Knife King.


Very nice!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A gift for a friend. Rapid River Knife Works skinner.


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sog twitch ll I love it nice and small and has held a good edge going on 5 months now


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

A Buck Canoe folding two blade with a jigged bone handle. I don't usually buy multi - blade knives but this one was so "purdy" I couldn't help myself! $19 and change at Wally's!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I just purchased a Bark River Pro Scalpel II from a member here. It's the perfect size for everyday carry.
Stock photo.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I just purchased a Bark River Pro Scalpel II from a member here. It's the perfect size for everyday carry.
> Stock photo.
> View attachment 210787


Nice! BR makes GREAT knives, and they're stupid sharp!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Mine only begotten Son got me one of these CRKT for my Birthday:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/311553581419?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

Really nice!

That Bark River is Beautimus! Like I have said in other posts, too beautiful to use!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Got a CRKT Fury. Very spring assisted with a unique safety to keep you male while its in your pocket


----------



## Raven (Feb 11, 2009)

I just got a Dark Tmiber Grizzy with a Yellowhawkcustomkydex sheath.
If you like big Knives this is at the top of the list. Custom forged out 80crv2 with stabilized wood handles. Check both of them out on YouTube or www.yellowhawkcustomkydex.com


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Puma. Lockback German steel. Real bone scales. An improvement upon the classic old Sod Buster Jr. 

View attachment 223773


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Gerber Prodigy without the serrations on the blade. Finally a Gerber made in the US...Portland Oregon. Picked it up today.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bought a couple of these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Benchmade-H...021989?hash=item1c48a78365:g:PAUAAOSwInxXMO4x

My Son has a vintage Benchmade that now goes for hundreds. He put it up and now carries one of these.
Pretty cool knife!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Got these as a giveaway at a few different trainings this summer. They are plenty sharp and make a great pocket knife.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Picked up this Buck knife on clearance at the fireman's memorial festival this year...$20


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

SOG Field Pup 1. Cabelas had them on closeout for $15.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I went up to Butcher Packer today to pick up some seasoning mix for Sweet Italian Sausage mix. I got to the counter and saw 1 10" blade knife for sale along with a few other shorter ones so I added it to my purchase. I'm just waiting for my goose breast and pork butt to thaw before I can use it. $19


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a sog twitch 2, the spring asst doesn't completely open the knife anymore. Any suggestions how to fix this?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Finally got one.... Was ordering some other stuff off Amazon the other day and my shopping cart was short $15 that would get me to the free shipping threshold. What a great reason to buy a knife.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I just picked up the 12" version of this Forshner Cimeter.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Brian Berg said:


> I just picked up the 12" version of this Forshner Cimeter.
> View attachment 246330


That is sweet!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

I bought my Dad a walnut handled
Royal Seven from Rapid River knifes for Christmas. My cousin has a few of their blades & Dad was always saying how much he liked how they felt & held an edge when we butchered our deer. He wouldn't buy one for himself so I did. Not a knife conasure myself, but it feels like a quality blade to me.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

This is what I want if the laws here ever change. 
Armando Beltrame 9" Stag Horn


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

My last gentlemans knife is a marble arms folder


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ya I have a few fixed bladers, I skinned and quartered one deer with my Bark RIver (brand new) fixed blade and it needed to be sharpened, I went in and grabbed my marble fixed blade and commenced to skin and quarter 12 deer non stop, never sharpened it once!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Mine was a Rapid River Knife that Lure Man turned me onto. Got it for my brother as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

dead short said:


> Finally went ahead and bought it online. I've never had one but always wanted one and after reading a few threads on hunting knives finally committed. My dad has always had one. I know they're great knives. Only set me back $28 with a leather case (bonus). Figured that was a decent price. The 110 is $38 at our Walmart with a nylon case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I got to say when my buck 110 snapped off when removing straps at zero degrees buck sent me s new one no questions asked


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

When my wolverine scabbard stitching came apart, wolverines gave me a new one no charge


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

Years ago I was putting out a fox set on a ridge where I was getting done and looked down and found an old old marble arms knife in its sheath, after a few years I lost it and don't have the slightest inkling where it went!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Attended my 2nd Bark River Grind in this weekend. Made these two in A2. I'd find it hard to believe a Bark River only made it through one deer. What steal was it?


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

TSS Caddis said:


> View attachment 248976
> Attended my 2nd Bark River Grind in this weekend. Made these two in A2. I'd find it hard to believe a Bark River only made it through one deer. What steal was it?


I will take a pic of it tonight I think it was from one of their first production runs


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

These are most recent. The Cash, is the second of the two of them I have, just the bigger model. They are Case knives. 
The other....the blade is from an old knife I pulled from my moms kitchen long ago, "original bowie knife" was stamped in and I always liked it. However, the handle was just two thin pieces of wood. 
So a friend makes knives and does some good work. Another friend had a set of horns from a red stag from Germany that his grandfather took back in the 40s.
He offered me the horns, I gave to my knife making friend and he put a new handle on to the old kitchen knife. Made me the sheath as well.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Tamike3030 said:


> I will take a pic of it tonight I think it was from one of their first production runs


You should join their FB page and ask about it. I know certain steels and thicknesses perform better at certain tasks than others. My Gameskeeper in A2 is awesome and gutting, quartering, but leaves a bit to be desired on boning. Where as a marbles I had was great at all of that except you'd F it up if you tried to cut through joints, split pelvis etc... where that Gameskeeper you could use as a pry bar without worrying about rolling the edge of breaking off the tip.


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's my marbles knife, wolverine knife and Bark river knife


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

The wolverine knife company is now known as Rapid River knives. I made a mistake of stating my bad knife was a Bark river knife The fact is the new knife that could not skin and quarter one deer was a Wolverine knife


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Good to know. I'm not a slappy for Bark River, just know the knives I use for duck and deer remain extremely sharp, especially when sharpened with a strop


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

petronius said:


> This is what I want if the laws here ever change.
> Armando Beltrame 9" Stag Horn


They're working on it!
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(2q...g.aspx?page=getobject&objectname=2017-SB-0245


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jimp said:


> They're working on it!
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(2q...g.aspx?page=getobject&objectname=2017-SB-0245


I saw that on MGO Legislative Lighthouse forum after I saw your post.

I made a thread for it.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

The mailman just brought this. I lost the tip on my number one gutting knife so I ordered this buck. Sharp out of the box and feels like it will work. I gut for everyone in the family and around the farm, also do the honors at two veterans hunts most years.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

plugger said:


> The mailman just brought this. I lost the tip on my number one gutting knife so I ordered this buck. Sharp out of the box and feels like it will work. I gut for everyone in the family and around the farm, also do the honors at two veterans hunts most years.
> View attachment 278818


The 113 is on my short list.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

dead short said:


> The 113 is on my short list.


 I have done a few deer with it now and I really like it. I am going to get my son one for Christmas.


----------



## mike pavlat (Jun 13, 2017)

plugger said:


> The mailman just brought this. I lost the tip on my number one gutting knife so I ordered this buck. Sharp out of the box and feels like it will work. I gut for everyone in the family and around the farm, also do the honors at two veterans hunts most years.
> View attachment 278818


Wouldn’t want to remove an ass hole with that blade


----------



## SFC(R) B (Dec 4, 2017)

Here is the latest Mora I got and used on my bear in October......I now have 3 Mora's and love them. Sharp as snot out of the box and VERY reasonably priced. I get mine through
Ragnar's Forge.


----------



## bighig (Nov 19, 2005)

Here is my newest. Dunn Minker with earth handle. I already have a Dunn small Skinner and wanted something a tad smaller with a pointier tip. Both are very well balanced and extremely sharp. They float in your hand.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Ontario RAT 1 in D2.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You are going to love that Rat. I'm a big fan of Ontario Knifes USA made stuff.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

RAT 1 D2 next to my Queen Drop Point Hunter Maple Burl in D2


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

ESOX said:


> You are going to love that Rat. I'm a big fan of Ontario Knifes USA made stuff.


This one is made in Taiwan. Im a big fan of D2 STEEL.The original is made in AUS8 which is ok, but doesnt compare to D2. Priced at $34.00 I couldn't say no. It will be a good workhorse knife and if I loose it, not a big deal.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bought this Brett Dowell EDC (bottom pic) in Sept as a gift. Feels great in the hand. Was my first custom purchase, but i was given the gift of a Black Forest Blades knife (top pic) several years earlier. Super comfortable knife to handle and use.


----------



## bighig (Nov 19, 2005)

I just got another 2 more Dunn Knives. My dad was impressed how the little Minker gutted a deer. So I ordered him one and another Pelter knife for myself. It's just alittle bigger than the Minker. We shall see next year how that does on a deer. They are not making anymore Pelters, what they have left is it. That is why I got it. Totally love the Minker.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Benchmade Pagan single edge. Out the front automatic. Very nice knife but damn it's expensive. Got it for my BIL.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Oo, nice.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

petronius said:


> Oo, nice.


Yes it is. Like any well made implement it is nice to just hold it and the quality of it manufacturing is quite evident. I think they must build them to order because it took three weeks for Benchmade to ship it from the time it was ordered. Luckily for my wallet it really doesn't fit my lifestyle, which demands beefier blades for heavy duty chores.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

ESOX said:


> Yes it is. Like any well made implement it is nice to just hold it and the quality of it manufacturing is quite evident. I think they must build them to order because it took three weeks for Benchmade to ship it from the time it was ordered. Luckily for my wallet it really doesn't fit my lifestyle, which demands beefier blades for heavy duty chores.


Haha, the Gerber automatic I bought has so far only opened letters and packages.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Spyderco Native 5 G10 in S35VN & another Ontario Rat 1 in D2


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Bark River Adventurer in Zoe Christ Damascus and desert iron wood


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I got a brand new 1989 cutco hunting knife and a buck pathfinder 105. Bought them last week.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## AndrewFlintoff (Jul 6, 2018)

This is my most recent purchase https://chicagoknifeworks.com/tactical-px4-linerlock my collection is improving day by day, I am happy with my every purchase because I'm a true knife lover.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

IMG_0279




__
junkman


__
Jul 9, 2018




Knife





Just picked up a Buck 141.Got it on clearance at Meijer for $22.00 and some change.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

My uncle just gave me a Ruana "Smokejumper" "M" series skinner. 

This thing is awesome. 

Not sure it's ever seen a hide. I can assure you, it soon will


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

A few more of my workhorses:

Top is Benchmade Grizzly Creek. Fantastic hunting blade of S30V steel. Wish it had a more durable material than cocobolo wood on the handle, as it gets used and washed a lot and wood doesn't like that. 

Middle is Benchmade Auto Triage. Stout rescue knive thats busted windows, cut seatbelts, gutted roadkilled deer  , and everything in between. I have had to service this because the deploy spring busted on the seatbelt cutter. Also, the black finish has worn in spots. I won't buy a knife any color than the metal again. Benchmade warranty is great though.

Bottom is Micortech Ultratech. My first otf. Currently undergoing a work/edc test (and very dirty). I LOVE the feel and it's amazingly well constructed, but otf's have limitations. With proper maintenance though, this has become a favorite. It's surprising how convenient a single hand retractment is.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Not sure if I had posted this one earlier. It was an old Schrade knife that I had for a while, the stacked leather handle had basically rotted off. This past winter I finally got around to re-doing it. The last picture is an original add for the knife.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Marble Arms Plainsman with a leather stack hilt ~ 2001.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

junkman said:


> IMG_0279
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My two sons liked it so much I got one for each of them also.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

These are a couple knives I had custom made for my son for Christmas 2 years ago.
Neither has a sheath yet, I made a shadow box for him to display if he wants to.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

This is my most recent knife purchase. Bought it in Gladstone, Mi.
I think it was around $135.00? No sure anymore.


----------



## Decoy Hound (Apr 21, 2018)

Blaze said:


> View attachment 360897
> 
> These are a couple knives I had custom made for my son for Christmas 2 years ago.
> Neither has a sheath yet, I made a shadow box for him to display if he wants to.


Those are awesome knives Blaze!!!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Decoy Hound said:


> Those are awesome knives Blaze!!!


Thank you sir, I like them, son liked them as well. They are true Damascus.


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

Buck 722 custom shop with S35vn. Great edc.


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

110 Lt with cpm154 from SKblades. Both come with matching sheath. Great deal @ $40 delivered each.


----------

